# Sevilla Rentals?



## surfbird (Jun 16, 2011)

Hola,

My hubby and I are hoping to rent an apartment or a room in Sevilla for 500 Euros / month. Is this even possible? I've seen some on Idealista, but I'm having a hard time getting a response, and it's not totally clear if any of the furnished apartments are available for short term rentals.

Are there other websites I should be checking out? I've also looked on airbnb.com for rooms, and I'm not having much luck finding anything under 600 euros for a room in someone's home. I don't think couchsurfing.org is appropriate since we want to stay for a whole month.

I would also be interested to hear any insight on the cost of living in Sevilla or advice on (briefly) living in the city. 

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi there,

A few people have said recently that agents haven't got back to them - so it's not just you!

I would suspect that a one month tenancy counts as a holiday let so I can understand why you are finding it difficult - they will be charging more like €500 a week. You could try contacting property owners directly rather than going through agents (just google owners direct Seville to find their websites) - you might be able to negotiate a deal.

What time of year are you planning to come? Seville is dreadfully hot in July and August, too hot for daytime sightseeing, and you really will need air conditioning in order to sleep. half the population decamps to the coast!


----------



## surfbird (Jun 16, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> Hi there,
> 
> A few people have said recently that agents haven't got back to them - so it's not just you!
> 
> ...


I think you are absolutely right about one month counting as a holiday...as much as I would like to consider that I am "moving" to Spain it is most definitely a holiday 

I'll try owners directly through google. I have had a little bit of success on homelidays.com, thought I'm already late because the places in my price range have been booked already. 

We're coming in November. We land Nov. 2nd and plan to stay at least until Dec 2nd. Hopefully it'll cool down by then!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

surfbird said:


> I think you are absolutely right about one month counting as a holiday...as much as I would like to consider that I am "moving" to Spain it is most definitely a holiday
> 
> I'll try owners directly through google. I have had a little bit of success on homelidays.com, thought I'm already late because the places in my price range have been booked already.
> 
> We're coming in November. We land Nov. 2nd and plan to stay at least until Dec 2nd. Hopefully it'll cool down by then!


Very nice time to come, you will get some rain certainly, but plenty of sunshine too and it will still be quite warm.

Don't forget to get the train down to Cadiz while you're over!


----------

